# Letzte Kontrolle



## lutzifo (27. November 2009)

Hi Leute. Ich möchte mir einen neuen Pc kaufen und hab diese Teile zusammengestellt:

Gehäuse: 
Xigmatek Midgard hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

Netzteil: 
be quiet! Straight Power 580W hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-CM-580W

Mainboard: 
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX

Prozessor: 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3

Prozessorlüfter:	
boxed Kühler

Arbeitsspeicher:	
4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333 

Festplatte: 
WD Cavier Black 640GB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Cavier Black 640GB, WD6401AALS

Laufwerk: 
LG GH22NS50 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz

Grafikkarte: 
XFX Radeon HD 5850 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0

Als Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home 64 bit


Es wäre sehr nett von euch, wenn ihr die Zusammenstellung einmal kontrollieren könntet. Über Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. November 2009)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum 

Also ich würde sagen das passt so wie es ist.
Eventuell ein anderer Kühler, ist aber kein Muss wenn du nicht vorhast zu übertakten und nicht so Lautstärke empfindlich bist.
Bei der CPU würde ich allerdings klar den 955 dem 965 vorziehen. Auch wenn die Preisdifferenz jetzt nicht so die Welt ist. Wieso für 200 MHz mehr ausgeben die man sowieso nicht spürt? 
Beim NT kannst du auch mal locker 100 Watt abziehen und somit noch etwas einsparen.


----------



## riedochs (27. November 2009)

Wenns leiser sein soll solltest du dir noch einen anderen Kuehler zulegen. Ansonsten passt das schon. Das NT koennte kleiner ausfallen. 400W sollten langen.


----------



## lutzifo (27. November 2009)

Ist der Kühler denn sehr laut oder hält sich das noch im Rahmen? Was wäre z.B. ein guter und günstiger Kühler? Und beim Netzteil möchte ich einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen. Man weiß ja nie was später kommt, vielleicht ne 2. Grafikkarte oder sonst was.


----------



## riedochs (27. November 2009)

Alternative Kuehler sind z.B.: Mugen 2, Gross Glockner, Nordwand...

Lautstaerke ist subjektiv ich finde die ertragbar


----------



## lutzifo (27. November 2009)

Wenn mir die Lautstärke wirklich zu laut sein sollte, kann ich immer noch einen Kühler nachkaufen. Weshalb ist denn der 955 besser als der 965. Nur der Preis oder noch etwas anderes?


----------



## riedochs (27. November 2009)

Eigentlich nur vom Preis. Die 200Mhz des 965 merkt man nicht.


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> Prozessor:
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3



Finde ich ein bisschen unfair von Hardwareversand.de, weisen TDP und Stepping nur in der "*Erweiterten Beschreibung*" aus (wahrscheinlich, damit sie die alten 965 noch loskriegen) 
Du solltest auf jeden Fall darauf achten, beim 965 die C3 Revision mit TDP 125W nehmen (Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition mit C3-Stepping (125 Watt TDP) im Kurztest - Test, Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, C3-Stepping, 125 Watt TDP). Bei hardwareversand.de scheint es jedoch nur den C2 mit 140W zu geben. Den 955 gibt es auch schon mit der C3 Revision AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland .


----------



## mariohanaman (27. November 2009)

denk dran das du (meiner meinung nach) mit der graka nicht von anfang 2010 rechnen kannst


----------



## UnnerveD (28. November 2009)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> denk dran das du (meiner meinung nach) mit der graka nicht von anfang 2010 rechnen kannst



Hatte meine XFX 5850 innerhalb von 2 Wochen - 4.11. bestellt, 18.11. versandt - andere hatten sie innerhalb von 5 Tagen.
Denke persönlich, dass HWV gut mit entsprechenden XFX Karten ausgestattet wird und sich die Versandzeiten in Grenzen halten.


Generlle ein gute Zusammenstellung  - Netzteil (wie bereits angesprochen) überdimensioniert. 

mfG


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. November 2009)

Also ich finde den Boxed Kühler einfach nur grausam^^..
Nimm lieber den Mugen 2, Alpenphön Nordwand etc.


----------



## lutzifo (28. November 2009)

Und was haltet dann ihr von diesem Prozessor? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3 Hat er diese C3 Revision oder was mattinator meinte? 
Und zum Kühler. Ist dieser leise hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Coolermaster Hyper TX3, alle Sockel ? oder muss ich mehr bezahlen?


----------



## riedochs (28. November 2009)

Die CPU ist ok. Beim Stepping frag am besten den Haendler. Zum Kuehler kann ich dir nix sagen


----------



## Lordac (28. November 2009)

Hallo,



lutzifo schrieb:


> Und beim Netzteil möchte ich einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen. Man weiß ja nie was später kommt, vielleicht ne 2. Grafikkarte oder sonst was.





lutzifo schrieb:


> *Mainboard:* ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX


wenn du Crossfire in Betracht ziehst, solltest du aber auch ein entsprechendes Board kaufen, z.B. das MSI 790FX-GD70 oder Asus Crosshair III Formula.



lutzifo schrieb:


> *Festplatte:* WD Cavier Black 640GB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Cavier Black 640GB, WD6401AALS


Hier würde ich eine aktuelle Spinpoint F3 nehmen.

Wegen dem neuen C3-Stepping schaue ich immer bei Geizhals *klick*, da findet man dann eigentlich immer die richtige CPU.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## lutzifo (28. November 2009)

Was ist denn C3-Stepping und was bringt mir das?


----------



## riedochs (28. November 2009)

Das Stepping ist sozusagen die Version der CPU. Spaetere Steppings haben den Vorteil das Fehler behoben sind und teilweise auch vielleicht besser uebertaktbar.


----------



## lutzifo (28. November 2009)

Aso danke. Bringt das C3-Stepping bei diesem hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3 sehr viel?


----------



## riedochs (28. November 2009)

Dazu muesste man wissen welche Aenderungen AMD gemacht hat.


----------



## lutzifo (28. November 2009)

Könntet ihr mir einen günstigen Kühler empfehlen?


----------



## Knexi (28. November 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir einen günstigen Kühler empfehlen?



Mugen 2, Alpenföhn Brocken, Alpenföhn Groß Clockner


----------



## lutzifo (29. November 2009)

Was haltet ihr von diesen beiden Kühlern? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Coolermaster Hyper TX3, alle Sockel hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus, alle Sockel Die sind nicht ganz so teuer.


----------



## lutzifo (29. November 2009)

Oder wie ist dieser? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2  Der eigentlich ganz gute Bewertungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2009)

du kannst alle nehmen, ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## riedochs (29. November 2009)

Nimm was die gefaellt.


----------



## lutzifo (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte mir noch ein Headset kaufen. Entweder das Sennheiser PC 151 oder das Speed-Link Medusa 5.1 . Welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Und lohnt sich noch ne extra Soundkarte oder ist die auf dem Mainboard gut genug?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. Dezember 2009)

nimm doch erstmal oboard.. upgraden kannst du ja immer noch..


----------



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2009)

Die Onboardsoundkarte sollte eigentlich reichen. Ich habe ein Headset von Sennheiser und bin sehr zufreiden. Leider steht keine Modell drauf und ich weiß es nicht mehr.


----------



## lutzifo (6. Dezember 2009)

Und funktioniert das Medusa auch mit einer 2.1 oder 2.0 Soundkarte?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber fast alle onboard Karten sind heute 5.1


----------



## lutzifo (6. Dezember 2009)

Aber noch nicht die von meinem jetzigen PC. Der hat drei Stecker für Mikro, Lautsprecher und noch so einen blauen Stecker. Also kein 5.1 oder?


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Dezember 2009)

Eher nicht nein.^^


----------



## lutzifo (8. Dezember 2009)

Weiß einer, wann die 5850 wieder erhältlich sein wird, denn ich möchte den PC noch vor Weihnachten haben. Und wenn es kein genaues Datum gibt, wie lange würdet ihr schätzen, dauert es noch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Dezember 2009)

Das kann dir keiner sagen.
Du musst mal bei den Onlineshops nachfragen, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wann die 5850 wieder erhältlich sein wird, denn ich möchte den PC noch vor Weihnachten haben. Und wenn es kein genaues Datum gibt, wie lange würdet ihr schätzen, dauert es noch?



Alle Shops per email fragen. Mit Glueck wirst du einen finden der noch welche rechtzeitig bekommt.


----------



## lutzifo (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte sie mir aber bei hardwareversand.de bestellen, weil ich dort den kompletten PC kaufen und zusammenbauen lassen möchte. Ich hab ihnen gerade eine Email geschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Dezember 2009)

Dann wirst du halt warten müssen, was der Landen sagt.


----------



## ewrtzu (8. Dezember 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wann die 5850 wieder erhältlich sein wird, denn ich möchte den PC noch vor Weihnachten haben. Und wenn es kein genaues Datum gibt, wie lange würdet ihr schätzen, dauert es noch?



KaiHD hat mir den guten Tipp gegeben übeergangsmäßig die HD4670 zu kaufen für 50€.

Vllt. wäre die ja was für dich?

MFG


----------



## lutzifo (9. Dezember 2009)

Womit könnte man eine 4670 vergleichen? Ich habe in meinem jetzigen PC eine 7600GT. Ist die 4670 sehr viel besser?


----------



## riedochs (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist spuerbar schneller


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

Halte ich trotzdem für Unsinn, noch Geld als "Übergang" rauszuhauen.


----------



## lutzifo (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte den PC aber gerne zu Weihnachten haben. Denn im Januar schreib ich wieder durchgehend Klausuren. Oder gibt es eine Alternative zur 5850, die noch erhältlich ist?. Die 275 GTX ist es ja leider auch nicht.


----------



## Aholic (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe den thread nur kurz überflogen, aber was hälst du davon wenn du dir den Rechner einfach ohne Grafikkarte zusammenbauen lässt. Dann kannst du ihn vorrübergehend mit Onboard laufen lassen, und sobald die 5850 wieder verfügbar ist, bestellst sie einfach nach.

Lieber noch mal ~7 Euro Versand zahlen als eine Karte die nur vorrübergehend ist.
Die 5850 kannst du selber einbauen, dabei können wir dir Notfalls auch noch helfen, wobei du dort eigentlich nichts falsch machen kannst, sofern du nicht grad mit dem Schraubendreher einmal übers board ausrutscht 

Ist sicherlich die günstigste Lösung


----------



## riedochs (9. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> Ich habe den thread nur kurz überflogen, aber was hälst du davon wenn du dir den Rechner einfach ohne Grafikkarte zusammenbauen lässt. Dann kannst du ihn vorrübergehend mit Onboard laufen lassen, und sobald die 5850 wieder verfügbar ist, bestellst sie einfach nach.
> 
> Lieber noch mal ~7 Euro Versand zahlen als eine Karte die nur vorrübergehend ist.
> Die 5850 kannst du selber einbauen, dabei können wir dir Notfalls auch noch helfen, wobei du dort eigentlich nichts falsch machen kannst, sofern du nicht grad mit dem Schraubendreher einmal übers board ausrutscht
> ...



Waere auch ein sinnvolle Alternative.


----------



## lutzifo (10. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre die ATI 4200. Ist sie schlechter als die 7600GT ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenn sie als Onboard verbaut ist, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## lutzifo (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte aber mit meinen Freunden cod 6 spielen und das geht so grade noch mit ner 7600.


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab dir grad mal ein Bild machen lassen, da ich weis das ein kumpel von mir die selbe Karte hat und damit aktiv Cod MW2 spielt, und das auf einem alten Athlon X2 4800+ bei ~60fps

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/18bbf413e8b9f4effe5f5582837f3748086de3c2.jpg
(Warum das bild so klein ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, er spielt jedenfalls auf 1280x1024)
Mit der Grafik müsstes du vorerst leben.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist deine Entscheidung, was du letzendlich raus machst


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/18bbf413e8b9f4effe5f5582837f3748086de3c2.jpg
> (Warum das bild so klein ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, er spielt jedenfalls auf 1280x1024)


 
Sieht aber nach 640x480 aus.


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2009)

Ist zumindest spielbar


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht aber nach 640x480 aus.


hm jo, strange.
Ich frag gleich nochmal nach ob er sich sicher ist


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

> Ich frag gleich nochmal nach ob er sich sicher ist


 da sieht man  das Bild gerade mal 12x15cm..^^


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich weis ich weis ^^
Aber es ist mit Xfire gemacht, kann gut sein das sie eine komprimierung verwenden, benutze ich leider selten


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Komprimierung ist aber was anderes als Auflösung.


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

...
Du weist sicherlich was ich meine 
Das Bild wurde einfach auf 640x480px runtergerechnet 
(Wie es zb Imagehack und andere hoster für zb miniaturansichten auch machen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> ...
> Du weist sicherlich was ich meine
> Das Bild wurde einfach auf 640x480px runtergerechnet
> (Wie es zb Imagehack und andere hoster für zb miniaturansichten auch machen)


 
Die rechnen aber nicht runter, die geben einen Thumbnail raus, das dann 30x30 Pixel ist.


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

Thumbnail...stimmt, so hieß es.
Danke, da bin ich auch wieder etwas schlauer 

Dabei wollte ich nur nett sein, ein beispiel posten, und ihr macht mich sooo dermaßen runter...wahnsinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> Dabei wollte ich nur nett sein, ein beispiel posten, und ihr macht mich sooo dermaßen runter...wahnsinn


 
Wir sind nur nett, die Knüppel kommen beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

> Dabei wollte ich nur nett sein, ein beispiel posten, und ihr macht mich sooo dermaßen runter...wahnsinn


 Sorry..^^ Nichts für ungut!


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

so kommen also 15.839 posts seit dem 03.07.2008 zustande, erst leute runtermachen, und dann durch endlose Diskussionen posts abstauben...
aber gut, ich möchte nicht mit einer forenwarnung wegen spam hier enden


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> so kommen also 15.839 posts seit dem 03.07.2008 zustande, erst leute runtermachen, und dann durch endlose Diskussionen posts abstauben...
> aber gut, ich möchte nicht mit einer forenwarnung wegen spam hier enden



Bei Quanti musst du eigentlich ca. 80% Spam abziehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei Quanti musst du eigentlich ca. 80% Spam abziehen


 
Dann ist das noch eine gute Quote, es gibt schlechtere.


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann ist das noch eine gute Quote, es gibt schlechtere.



Gute Spam Quote?


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

hm 15840p osts auf ~515 Tage = 30.7 Posts/Tag ca
Also 24.5 Posts/Tag, reiner Spam, wenn ich mich mein taschenrechner sich nicht verrechnet habe/hat.

Aber da es morgen eh etwa 15870 sind, lass ichs lieber ganz sein, bevor man das hier noch als verlauf bei google findet und man mir sagt, ich könne nicht rechnen 
Nur bitte rechnet nich nach...ihr werdet etwas anderes rausbekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gute Spam Quote?


 
Nein 20% sinnvolle Posts sind doch sehr gut, ich denke mal, die meisten haben eine schlechtere Quote.


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe nmicht gesagt das die 20% sinnvoll waren


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe nmicht gesagt das die 20% sinnvoll waren


 
Wer hat denn 80% Spam abgezogen?


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

er hat ja nur gesagt das 80% Spam sind, nicht aber, ob die 20% wirklich informationsreich sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> er hat ja nur gesagt das 80% Spam sind, nicht aber, ob die 20% wirklich informationsreich sind


 
Hmm 80% Spam und 20% Unsinn, oder was?


----------



## AmdNator (10. Dezember 2009)

Kleine frage geht es hier um die Beratung für lutzifo
oder eher wer mehr Spam hat? 


@ lutzifo

wegen der Grafikkarte würde es versuchen mit der onboard Karte oder wenn es wirklich nichts bringt dann würde ich nicht mehr als 50 Euro ausgeben für eine übergangs Lösung.

Ruf doch bei HWV an und frage ob die bald welche reinbekommen von der HD5850 dann hast du gewissheit und kannst drauf reagieren !


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm 80% Spam und 20% Unsinn, oder was?



Ja!


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

> Ruf doch bei HWV an und frage ob die bald welche reinbekommen von der HD5850 dann hast du gewissheit und kannst drauf reagieren !


-Edit: Vergiss was ich gesagt hab, es geht um die 5850, nicht 5870.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Weil die Chips derzeit für die Fertigung der Fermi gebraucht werden.
Wenn sie kommt, gibts auch wieder ATI Karten.


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

@quantenslipstream,
und schon geht der post wieder als spam durch 
das war allerdings nicht von mir geplant, ich hab mich nur verlesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream,
> und schon geht der post wieder als spam durch
> das war allerdings nicht von mir geplant, ich hab mich nur verlesen.


 
Wieso Spam?
Wenn Nvidia die neuen Karten Anfang des Jahren rausbringen wollen, müssen sie jetzt welche herstellen und dafür brauchen sie Chips.
Dass der Hersteller der Chips auch ATI beliefert, ist ja nicht das Problem von Nvidia. 
Daher, wenn der "Hunger" von Nvidia gestillt ist, wird es auch wieder ATI Karten geben, weil die Chips dann verfügbar sind.


----------



## Aholic (11. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso Spam?


Ach das war nur darauf bezogen, das ich meinen Post editiert habe, auf den du vermutlich geantwortet hast.

Denn die 5850 sind sehr wohl lieferbar


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> Denn die 5850 sind sehr wohl lieferbar


 
Die will auch niemand haben.


----------



## lutzifo (11. Dezember 2009)

Also kann man mit der onboard Grafikkarte jetzt cod 6 spielen oder nicht. Hier verliert man ja den Überblick^^


----------



## lutzifo (11. Dezember 2009)

Und noch eine ganz wichtige Frage: Wir machen heute Nacht ne Lan-Party. Ist es irgendwie möglich cod 6 ohne Internet über lan zu spielen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> Also kann man mit der onboard Grafikkarte jetzt cod 6 spielen oder nicht. Hier verliert man ja den Überblick^^


 
Nein, kannst du nicht, das Spiel startet sicher, weil die Onboard ja Shader 3.0 hat, aber alles andere ist zu langsam, das geht nicht.
Du würdest eine Dia Show haben oder alles auf Minimum stellen müssen.



lutzifo schrieb:


> Und noch eine ganz wichtige Frage: Wir machen heute Nacht ne Lan-Party. Ist es irgendwie möglich cod 6 ohne Internet über lan zu spielen?


 
Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob das über LAN geht.


----------



## lutzifo (11. Dezember 2009)

Kennt einer eine Möglichkeit, um es über lan zu spielen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> Kennt einer eine Möglichkeit, um es über lan zu spielen?


 
Da es ein Steam Game ist, laufen alle Multiplayer Sachen über Steam. Also auch LAN. Nur mit einem Steam Account, den jeder PC Spieler haben muss, kann man LAN spielen.


----------



## lutzifo (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde jetzt die 4670 als Übergangskarte nehmen und die 5850 später kaufen. Kann ich dann nicht beide Karten im PC laufen lassen? Auf dem Mainboard sind ja 2 PCIe 2.0 x16 Steckplätze.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

Wozu soll das denn gut sein?


----------



## kuki122 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich empfehle dir den Alpenföhn EKL Groß Clockner in dem Budget.
Allerdings nehmen sich Großkörperkühler nicht allzu viel bei gleichen preis


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt die 4670 als Übergangskarte nehmen und die 5850 später kaufen. Kann ich dann nicht beide Karten im PC laufen lassen? Auf dem Mainboard sind ja 2 PCIe 2.0 x16 Steckplätze.



Bringt nichts. Entweder oder.


----------



## lutzifo (12. Dezember 2009)

Bringt das denn wirklich überhaupt nichts?


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2009)

Absolut nix.


----------



## Aholic (12. Dezember 2009)

Nicht das geringste, aber was du letzendlich machst ist deine Entscheidung, wir können dir nur dabei helfen das richtige zu finden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> Bringt das denn wirklich überhaupt nichts?


 
Rein gar nichts.


----------



## lutzifo (12. Dezember 2009)

OK. Dann versuch ich die Grafikkarte wieder weiter zu verkaufen oder ich behalte sie als schnelle Alternative, falls die 5850 mal ihren Geist aufgeben sollte.


----------



## Aholic (12. Dezember 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> falls die 5850 mal ihren Geist aufgeben sollte.


Dann hast du Garantie  (sofern du nicht oc oder dein Hersteller es erlaubt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> Dann hast du Garantie  (sofern du nicht oc oder dein Hersteller es erlaubt)


 
Dann schick mal eine GraKa ein und warte auf Ersatz, das kann dauern.
Solange eine andere benutzen können ist doch nicht verkehrt als auf den schwarzen Bildschirm zu gucken.


----------



## Aholic (12. Dezember 2009)

Dann hab ich anscheinend echt Glück gehabt, ich hatte sie innerhalb einer Woche (2mal Karten) wieder zurück, einmal Point of View und einmal EVGA 
Aber wir reden ja von ATI...nich dass das ein Voruteil sein soll oder so


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> Dann hab ich anscheinend echt Glück gehabt, ich hatte sie innerhalb einer Woche (2mal Karten) wieder zurück, einmal Point of View und einmal EVGA
> Aber wir reden ja von ATI...nich dass das ein Voruteil sein soll oder so


 
Ich habe mal 6 Wochen warten müssen, seit dem habe ich immer noch eine Karte liegen.


----------



## Aholic (12. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mal 6 Wochen warten müssen, seit dem habe ich immer noch eine Karte liegen.


Das ist mies...
Die wirst du sicherlich NIE wieder sehen


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Dezember 2009)

Schön wenn man nen Händler in der Nähe hat bei dem man die Hardware kaufen kann. Dann braucht man nix einschicken sondern tauscht das Teil einfach um.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Schön wenn man nen Händler in der Nähe hat bei dem man die Hardware kaufen kann. Dann braucht man nix einschicken sondern tauscht das Teil einfach um.


 
Dachte ich auch, aber dieses Teil hatte er nicht liegen und musste Ersatz bestellen und das hat 6 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Aholic (13. Dezember 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Schön wenn man nen Händler in der Nähe hat bei dem man die Hardware kaufen kann. Dann braucht man nix einschicken sondern tauscht das Teil einfach um.


Geht das nicht nur innerhalb der 2 Wochen?
Ich dachte danach wird sie von Händler selber eingeschickt und das dauert dann nochmal, nicht?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Dezember 2009)

Bei meinem Händler nicht. Als ich mein Board geschrottet hab, das war gut nen Monat nachdem ich es gekauft habe, bin ich hin und hab dem gesagt geht nicht mehr. Der hat sich das kurz angeschaut ob es irgendwo durchgebrannt ist etc und anschließend habe ich ein Neues bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Bei meinem Händler nicht. Als ich mein Board geschrottet hab, das war gut nen Monat nachdem ich es gekauft habe, bin ich hin und hab dem gesagt geht nicht mehr. Der hat sich das kurz angeschaut ob es irgendwo durchgebrannt ist etc und anschließend habe ich ein Neues bekommen.


 
Weil er es liegen hatte. 
Komm du aber mal mit einem fetten Board zu einem kleinen Dorf Händler, der hat sowas nicht liegen, da heißt es, bestellen.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Dezember 2009)

*hüstel**hüstel*
Nennst du nen Laden mit 2 Angestellten und nem Mini Lager etwa groß?
Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Shop hat aktuelle Hardware rumfliegen.

Und wenn er es nicht gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich ein anderes bekommen bis meines da ist.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

Nicht, wenn du weit weg von jeglicher technischen Entwicklung lebst.


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2009)

Dann macht eure Hardware einfach nicht kaputt.


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Könntet ihr mir noch einen günstigen CPU-Kühler empfehlen? Und vielleicht noch einen guten Arbeitsspeicher falls dieser ( hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333 ) nicht so gut ist?


----------



## Lordac (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

der RAM von A-Data passt, als CPU-Kühler würde ich den Groß Clockner oder Scythe Mugen 2 nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Kühler muss nicht unbedingt eine hohe Kühlleistung haben. Er soll einfach nur leise sein. Groß Clockner und Scythe Mugen 2 sind beides ja richtig große Dinger.


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie gut ist denn dieser Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C, AM2/K8 ? Und passt er zum Prozessor? Denn bei hardwareversand steht nichts von AM3 aber bei geizhals steht es da.

Oder was ist mit diesem: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28325&agid=669 ?


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Und welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr nehmen? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D HD4670 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4670, PCI-Express oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D HD4670 Heatpipe 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4670, PCI-Express ?


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich die passiv gekühlte bevorzugen.


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Und das wäre welche Karte?^^ Die ohne Lüfter, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja, passiv heißt ohne Lüfter.


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Bevorzugst du sie nur weil sie leiser ist? Denn die andere hat einen höheren Speichertiming.


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2009)

Jep, ich bevorzuge eher leise. Die Speichertimings haben eh kaum Auswirkungen auf die Leistung.


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab gerade auf pcgameshardware.de gelesen, dass man ein geforce neben einer radeon als Physx Beschleuniger laufen lassen kann. Wenn ich also eine geforce als Übergangskarte kaufe, kann ich sie danach weiter benutzen. Welche geforce würdet ihr mir für 60 Euro empfehlen und was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

Gar nichts, das Ganze ist schweres Treiber gebastel und nicht sicher, ob das auch bei allen Titeln funktionert, bzw. wenn sich was an der Programmierung bei den Spielen ändert, bremst das wohl eher aus.
Un eine GeForce für den geringen Preis wäre auch zu langsam dafür.


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Ok da ich sowieso nicht so viel Ahnung davon habe, lass ich das wohl besser und kauf mir die 4670.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

Eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab aufeinmal diesen Ram gefunden: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7  Ist er besser als der von A-Data?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

Ein sehr guter RAM, wenn du den austauschen willst, dann kannst du das machen.


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte morgen den PC bestellen. Ich nehme die 4670 als Übergang und hole mir die 5850 wenn sie wieder erhältlich sein wird. Ich wäre euch echt dankbar, wenn ihr die Zusammenstellung noch einmal überprüfen könntet. Hier nochmal die Liste: 

*Gehäuse:* 
Xigmatek Midgard hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)

*Netzteil: * 
be quiet! Straight Power 580W hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-CM-580W

*Mainboard: * 
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX

*Prozessor: * 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 

*Prozessorkühler:*
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus, alle Sockel

*Arbeitsspeicher:*
4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7

*Festplatte:* 
Western Digital Cavier Black 750GB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Cavier Black 750GB, WD7501AALS

*Laufwerk:* 
LG GH22NS50 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz

*Grafikkarte: *
Club3D HD4670 Heatpipe 1024MB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D HD4670 Heatpipe 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4670, PCI-Express

Als Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home 64 bit

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

Sieht so gut aus.

Mal eine Nebenfrage.
Du hast ja die Onboard, reicht die nicht, bis die 5850 kommt oder muss es unbedingt eine extra Karte sein, damit du ein wenig spielen kannst?


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## lutzifo (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich möchte gerne ein bisschen cod mit meinen Kumpels spielen. Und so hab auch gleich eine Ersatzkarte.


----------



## lutzifo (14. Dezember 2009)

Ok, dann bestell ich jetzt. Falls noch jemand Einwände hat, dann muss er es jetzt sagen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !!!!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

Kein Thema, sag bescheid, wenn du alles da hast.


----------



## lutzifo (14. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich auch einen Ram mit der Geschwindigkeit 1600 nehmen (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29672&agid=1193) oder funktioniert das nicht mit dem Prozessor? Denn der 1333 ist nicht mehr erhältlich. Oder einfach diesen (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29670&agid=1192) aber die Latenzzeiten sind höher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst sowohl den 1600er nehmen als auch den 1333er, kein Thema. Der 1600er ist ungefähr 0,5% schneller.


----------



## lutzifo (14. Dezember 2009)

Und 1,6V ist nicht zu hoch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

Nein, bis 1,7 Volt ist OK.


----------



## lutzifo (18. Dezember 2009)

Pc ist da und es funktioniert alles super. Aber der CPU-Kühler ist mega laut. Wie kann ich den ein bisschen leiser machen?


----------



## lutzifo (18. Dezember 2009)

Kennt einer einen Weg, um ihn leiser zu machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2009)

Welcher Kühler? Hast du den richtig angeschlossen?


----------



## riedochs (18. Dezember 2009)

lutzifo schrieb:


> Kennt einer einen Weg, um ihn leiser zu machen?



Hast du im Bios die Lueftersteuerung aktiviert?


----------



## lutzifo (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab den PC zusammenbauen lassen. Und im Bios hab ich noch nicht geguckt. Wo steht es dort denn?


----------



## lutzifo (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mal im Bios geschaut aber nichts gefunden. Könntet ihr mir sagen wo das zu finden ist?


----------



## riedochs (18. Dezember 2009)

Das muesste sich irgendwo unter Power befinden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2009)

Welches Bios ist das denn?
Schau mal nach "CPU Smart Fan Target".
Eventuelle hast du auch den Treiber vom Mainboard nicht installiert.


----------



## riedochs (18. Dezember 2009)

Die BIOS Lueftersteuerung funktioniert auch ohne Treiber, selbst bei den Anus Boards.


----------



## lutzifo (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe das Asus M4A785TD-V EVO. Ich schau noch mal im Bios.


----------



## lutzifo (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab es gefunden und eingeschaltet. Jetzt ist auch schon sehr viel erträglicher. Doch als ich es endabled hab, kamen darunter mehrere Sachen wir z.B. die Voltzahl und ein paar Temperaturen. Ich hab alles was da kam so gelassen wie es vorher war. Oder soll ich noch irgendwas verändern? ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2009)

Lass es mal so, musst mal gucken, ob das reicht, sonst kannst du immer noch nachregeln.


----------



## lutzifo (23. Dezember 2009)

Noch eine Frage. Wenn ich Modern Warfare 2 mit meinen Freunden spiele, kommt es öfters vor, dass der PC komplett abschmiert. So, dass nur noch ein Neustart hilft. Ich habe die Grafikkarte heute auch ein wenig mit ATI Overdrive übertakten lassen. Es gibt ja so eine Funktion, wo das Programm das selber ein wenig macht. Danach schmierte der PC jedesmal innerhalb von einer minute ab, wenn ich gespielt habe. Danach hab ich die Standard-Einstellungen wieder genommen und es war wieder wie vorher. Woran könnte es liegen? Grafikkarte kaputt?


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

Em, ich würde mal behaupten deine Karte wird entweder zu heiß, oder aber zu weit übertaktet. 
Ich halte von so OC tools nichts, das Nvidia ding hat damals meine 7800gt extreme, die ohnehin schon oc is, um 300mhz übertaktet, als ich auf abbrechen klicken wollte geschah nichts.

Etwa seitdem hat die Karte eine gelb/kupfer farbige Stelle neben den Kondensatoren, in dem winzige Risse sind. Vermutlich sind sie davon entstanden, ich hab davon auch irgendwo noch ein Bild...


----------



## lutzifo (23. Dezember 2009)

Na toll. Hätte ich ja besser die aktiv gekühlte nehmen sollen, anstatt die passiv gekühlte. Was könnte ich machen? Die Gehäuselüfter höher schalten?


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja, mit einer Passiv gekühlten Karte zum Übertakten ist eine ganz schlechte idee, da sie ohnehin schon wenig Wärme abführen können, und warm werden.


----------



## lutzifo (23. Dezember 2009)

Also muss ich damit leben, bis ich mir eine andere Karte kaufe?


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde einfach nicht mit der Karte übertakten, oder aber eine aktive Kühlung verwenden.

Was sagen denn die Temps?


----------



## lutzifo (23. Dezember 2009)

Der PC kratzt auch ab wenn ich nicht übertaktet habe. Nur dann nicht so häufig. Ich habs ja wieder rückgängig gemacht. Bei 0% Aktivität ist sie ca 40 Grad warm. Beim Spielen schaue mal eben.


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

Du hast aber gerade noch das hier behauptet


> Danach schmierte der PC jedesmal innerhalb von einer minute ab, wenn ich gespielt habe. Danach hab ich die Standard-Einstellungen wieder genommen und es war wieder wie vorher.



Aber die Temperaturen unter Last würden mich schon interessieren, nimm aber bitte mal was Grafisch Lastiges, oder Furmark.


----------



## lutzifo (23. Dezember 2009)

Als das Modern Warfare 2 spiel zu Ende war und ich auf den desktop gewechselt habe war es bei ca 50 Grad. Ich habe auch ein wenig heruntergetaktet.


----------



## lutzifo (23. Dezember 2009)

Mit FurMark hat es sich bei ca 57 Grad eingependelt.


----------



## lutzifo (23. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch eigentlich nicht so hoch oder ?


----------



## lutzifo (24. Dezember 2009)

Kennt einer eine Möglichkeit, dass das Headset (Medusa NX 5.1) den Subwoofer auch bei Sachen, wie z.B. Musik bei YouTube oder so, benutzt. Denn es benutzt ihn nur in Bei Sachen, die 5.1 unterstützen, wie z.B. Spielen.


----------



## lutzifo (25. Dezember 2009)

Kennt niemand eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (25. Dezember 2009)

Das ist wie mit Grakas. Wenn sie DX11 können, aber nur DX10 oder 9 rendern müssen, dann nutzen sie die "DX-11 Teile" nicht. 
Genauso ist es mit deinem Headset. Wenn das abzuspielende 5.1 nicht unterstützt wird es nicht angewandt.


----------



## lutzifo (25. Dezember 2009)

Meine 2.1 Boxen von Logitech (X-230) benutzen auch den Subwoofer, egal was ich mache. Aber es liegt warscheinlich daran, dass die Boxen und der Subwoofer über einen Stecker gehen, oder? Aber es gibt auch ne Möglichkeit, Stereoklang über alle Boxen laufen zu lassen. Ich hab nur gedacht so eine Möglichkeit gibt es auch für den Subwoofer.


----------



## lutzifo (26. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt ja so eine Funktion bei meiner on-board Soundkarte, die sich Lautsprecherausfüllung nennt. Damit werden allen Sachen, die normalerweise nur stereo sind, auch über die anderen Lautsprecher ausgegeben. Also werden meine Lieder auch über Rear und Center ausgegeben. Jedoch immer noch nicht über den Subwoofer, also ist es ja nur 5.0 und nicht 5.1 . Gibt es nicht ein Programm, dass es schafft auch den Subwoofer mitzubenutzen, sodass ich auch 5.1 höre?


----------



## lutzifo (27. Dezember 2009)

Nun noch mal etwas Wichtigeres. Seitdem ich die Grafikkarte etwas untertaktet und die Gehäuselüfter höher eingestellt habe, ist der PC bei Modern Warfare 2 nie mehr abgeschmiert. Als ich dann heute aber die Crysis Demo gespielt habe, tat es erst für mehrere Minuten. Dann ist der PC wieder eingefroren. Als ich nach dem Neustart die Demo wieder gespielt habe, ist der PC innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden wieder eingefroren. Nach dem nächsten Neustart wieder das selbe. Woran kann es liegen und wie kann ich das Problem beheben?


----------



## lutzifo (27. Dezember 2009)

Weiß niemand woran es liegen könnte? Die Temperaturen sind doch gar nicht so hoch, oder?


----------



## Aholic (27. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie stehen wir wieder am Anfang, poste mal bitte deine jetzigen Taktraten deiner Karte und welche Karte du genau hast. (ich möcht mir ungern nochmal die ganzen 16 Seiten durchlesen)

Und machmal bitte folgendes, lass Furmark 5min mit AA und deiner Auflösung laufen, anschließend poste die min und Maxwerte hier.
Es wird dann evtl ruckeln ist aber wayne, hauptsache deine Karte heizt sich erstmal auf, damit wir schauen können bei wieviel C sie sich einpendelt wenn sie unter "Voll" Last ist.


----------



## lutzifo (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die ATI Radeon HD 4670 mit passiver Kühlung von Club 3D (hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D HD4670 Heatpipe 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4670, PCI-Express). 
GPU Clock: 740 MHz
Memory Clock: 873 MHz 
Bei FurMark ist minimum 42 Grad und nach ein paar Minute hat es sich bei ca 60 Grad eingependelt.
Hoffentlich liegt es an der Grafikkarte, denn sie ist ja nur als Übergangskarte gedacht. 
Aber komischer weise steht bei ATI Overdrive unten bei Current Values 550 MHz als Taktrate, was ja aber nicht stimmen kann.Etwas witer oben steht 740 MHz als Taktrate, was schon eher stimmen kann.


----------



## Aholic (27. Dezember 2009)

> Aber komischer weise steht bei ATI Overdrive unten bei Current Values 550 MHz als Taktrate, was ja aber nicht stimmen kann.Etwas witer oben steht 740 MHz als Taktrate, was schon eher stimmen kann.


Was genau steht denn neben den Taktraten?
Ich kenn mich mit ATI nicht sonderlich aus, was ich mir vorstellen könnte 2D/3D clocks.


----------



## lutzifo (27. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann ich Screenshots posten? Denn erklären kann man es sehr schlecht.


----------



## lutzifo (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs herausgefunden. Hier der Screenshot:


----------



## Aholic (27. Dezember 2009)

Drück die "Druck" Taste auf deiner Tastatur, öffne dann Paint -> Rechtsklick und einfügen.
Anschließen Das Bild speichern und hier im Forum, wenn du einen Beitrag erstellst unten auf "Anhänge verwalten" gehen. Dort dann dein Bild auswählen und hochladen. 

Edit: warst schneller :p
benutz aber das nächstes mal die edit Funktion, sonst gibts bestimmt Ärger von einem Mod 

*Edit 2:*
http://www.club3d.nl/products/products_ending_page_7_with_id.cfm?product_id=184
Dort steht, GPU 750/Memory 1600:2 bzw 800.
Deine läuft grad auf 873, etwas höher.

Versuchs erstmal mit den Standard Werten, wobei ich mich eigentlich nich vorstellen kann das die Karte bei 873 schlapp macht.


----------



## lutzifo (27. Dezember 2009)

OK werde ich nächstes mal machen  . Und weißt du jetzt, warum da 2 verschieden Taktraten stehen?


----------



## lutzifo (27. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich auf Defaults gehe steht da immer noch 873. 
Edit: Und niedriger kann ich es gar nicht einstellen. 
Wenn ich die Taktrate auf 750 habe, dann hab ich innerhalb von wenigen minute schon kleinere Aussetzer Bei Modern Warfare 2. Die Karte ist dann ca 51 Grad heiß.


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2009)

Platziere mal einen Lüfter so das er die Grafikkarte kühlt. Ich habe den Verdacht der der Kühler vielleicht keinen richtigen Kontakt zur GPU hat.


----------



## lutzifo (28. Dezember 2009)

Bist du dir denn sicher, dass die Grafikkarte dafür verantwortlich ist? Denn ca 60 Grad unter Volllast ist doch gar nicht so hoch, oder?


----------



## lutzifo (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe grade mal die Taktrate auf 725 heruntergetaktet und nochmal die Crysis Demo gespielt. Dieses mal ist der Computer kein einziges mal eingefroren und ich habe jetzt eine Stunde lang gespielt. Also müsste es an der Grafikkarte liegen, oder? Hoffentlich, denn ich kauf mir bald eine neue Karte, sobald diese erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich dann in der Tat nach der Grafikkarte an.


----------

